# Bear Down!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Was fortunate enough to have this Bear come in to bait at 16yards. Unfortunately I had swapped my bow for my rifle on this day but it was plenty effective.

First harvest of 2020, first Bear and first kill outside of Utah.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! That must have been a rush!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty dang exciting. Just have to get him to Packout for some taxi work now.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bad A$$!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good looking bear right there!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is super cool


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That’s awesome - congrats!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Way to go!! Congrats!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Pretty dang exciting. Just have to get him to Packout for some taxi work now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great Bear! So, how you going to have him "posed"? Rug, Life-size - ???


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Rug. I'm saving the big expenditure for a Mtn. Goat life size mount this fall.

He wasn't a monster bear, we estimated him to weigh around 180-200 on the paw. About 5'6"-6' in length. I haven't measured his skull yet.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Who cares what he measures! If your happy with him, that's all that matters. Not many hunters have taken a Bear. Now days it's become one of the most difficult tags to draw in Utah.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is so awesome. 16 yards is nice and close!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Who cares what he measures! If your happy with him, that's all that matters. Not many hunters have taken a Bear. Now days it's become one of the most difficult tags to draw in Utah.


I didn't mean that statement to indicate I care about score. Just thought some may be curious in his specs.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

From forest to freezer. #gottagetthatmeat























Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That meat looks delicious. Me and my family really liked the bear I shot, but I always felt a little unsettled every time we ate it because of the risk of parasites. I cooked the heck out that sucker and it still tasted great, though. 

By the way, I like your knives. Knives of Alaska?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Outdoor Edge set I got from the RMEF. They've come in quite handy the few times I've needed them.

I cut all the meat into stew meat/grinder size. I plan to use it in Chili and Stew primarily with the thought of salami and/or sausage running through my mind as well.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome! nice Bear congrats.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Way to go! That’s a good one. You up in northern Idaho? I was just up there for a week. Saw a few bears and a ton of sign but couldn’t seal the deal.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Beautiful bear, congrats!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah was hunting an outfitted bait setup in unit 10. Beautiful, rugged country up there. Had to keep reminding myself that base camp was only at 4,800ft.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got back from 12. It is beautiful country up there


----------

